# Beautiful photos and posts in 39 languages



## GeorgeBL (May 23, 2010)

Greek Beekeeping is the node of communication between Greek and international blogs. An attempt to push forward Greek beekeeping which has got the second in number of bee hives in Europe.
http://greekbeekeeping.blogspot.com/


----------



## kathygibson (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice pics...but couldn't get the translator to work...also found the forced adverts annoying.


----------



## GeorgeBL (May 23, 2010)

In what language?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## GeorgeBL (May 23, 2010)

Above and right it has translation in 39 languages
Select button translate
next Select a target language
next Select an online translator


----------



## GeorgeBL (May 23, 2010)

AYÇİÇEK TARLASI - Ayçiçek tarlasından görüntüler, ayçiçek balı doldurulmuş bir çerçeve. Aşağıdaki resmi görülen kovandan çıkarttım. FIELD of Sunflower - images from sunflower fields, sunflower honey-filled frames. The following picture I've seen out of the hive. Rutin kontroller yapıldı. Kemal Can, Ö... Underwent a routine checkup. Kemal Can, Ö ...

in http://turk-beekeeping.blogspot.com/


----------

